# Chapala to Nogales



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Heading back to the west coast via Nogales.
Have been hearing bad stories of car hijackings, etc.
Any current info would be appreciated.

Also, what are the best towns to stay overnight in?
Travelling on the quotas, you tend to have to leave them to find a place to stay, gas stations, etc.
Would appreciate suggestions here too.
Best/worst times to travel, etc.
Also, we have a dog.
Not looking for the cheapest place to stay, just someplace safe & clean.

Thanks.

Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thousands of folks make the trip every day and I'm sure that you'll be just fine. Your biggest problem is traveling with a pet. As such, you might want to use one of the 'no tell motels' or hoteles de paso on the outskirts of every city. Be sure to eat and walk the dog before checking in, but you will find them very 'discreet' and quite secure.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I stay at the Best Western Rio in Navajoa, they take dogs, and I turn left off 45 to highway 2 at Santa Anna and cross the border at Lukeville AZ., I would skip Nogales and its 2 hour crossing times...suerte


----------



## tennisbum (Dec 2, 2010)

*border crossing*



chicois8 said:


> I stay at the Best Western Rio in Navajoa, they take dogs, and I turn left off 45 to highway 2 at Santa Anna and cross the border at Lukeville AZ., I would skip Nogales and its 2 hour crossing times...suerte


Can one buy all the necessary permits, visa, insurance etc at this crossing?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would buy insurance before crossing the boarder, yes all permits and tourist FMM are located about 20 KMs after you cross the boarder, takes about 15 min. unlike the hour at Nogales...


----------



## tennisbum (Dec 2, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I would buy insurance before crossing the boarder, yes all permits and tourist FMM are located about 20 KMs after you cross the boarder, takes about 15 min. unlike the hour at Nogales...


Thank you for your help.....Tennisbum


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

usa auto insurance booths you see close to the border in mexico are only for mexican vehicles... you should google california auto insurance and purchase through the internet.....


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I did the drive down in Feb and had no issues. There is a no tell motel just before you hit Mazatlan that will be on the left side of the road and that is a good destination for the first days drive. You can walk the dog and check in or if there are two of you check in and one stay and one go walk the dog and get food. Easy to have a pet in the no-tells.

I second the Best Western Rio in Navajoa. It will be on the far side of town again on your left. Great breakfast included in the room rate, nice room, fridge and micro so you can keep cooler items cold, etc. 

Drive early in the day and stop early is my only advice. And enjoy the drive!

Also if you cross at the truck crossing in Nogales the Holiday Inn on the Arizona side takes pets but charges an extra $20 night. Was clean, quiet and comfortable. Makes a good third night stop. The Best Western advertises being pet friendly but the desk clerk told me they never have allowed pets when I went to check in. I thought it was odd as I had reserved a pet room there before I left.....LOL


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

I've collected a large list of pet friendly hotels in Mexico at ****** Dog 

Please let me know if there are additions or corrections that are required!


----------

